# Who is your dream fourball Pairing?



## Hennie Bogan (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello I was just wondering if you could pick any three players from any time in history to play 18holes with you who would they be? After much thought and deliberation I'd go for Ben Hogan, Nick Faldo and Lee Trevino.
I do mean golfers by the way, ideas like, Keira Knightley, Famke Janssen and Winona Ryder would be a completely different poll!







Golf Mind coach based in NW England. Gives lesson in Didsbury, Chester and Macclesfield.
Want help making the game simpler? Same swing but better score?
Pros are always telling us that the game is ninety percent in the mind, isn't it about time yu educated your mind?
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

faldo, woods and nichlaus. god i would be stuffed


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd have to say, Faldo, Woods, and Luke Donald.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Woods, Palmer, Nickalous :laugh: 

God that would be a close one


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

but you would win wouldnt you police.  
10 & 8


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Tiger, Hogan, and Francis Ouimet

It'd be fun to see how that played out, i could probably outdrive hogan and ouimet but they'd smoke me around the greens

I added ouimet to have the biggest underdog ever out there, i think thats bigger than winning when you should because your better like nicklaus and woods


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

:laugh:


Fore! said:


> but you would win wouldnt you police.
> 10 & 8


Course i would...if i had shots :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Bobby Jones, Jack Nicklaus, Tiger Woods... style, thought and power personified.

If I wanted to play with someone just to learn how to emulate their swing, it would be Ernie Els. At 6' 7" tall, I'm always interested to see as much of him on tv as possible, hoping to pick up a bit of technique for us tall people.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Els swing is sooo smooth i almost feel jelous watching him


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i like adam scotts swing


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the truth is, the young guns have almost all got good swings. I love the slow motion replays to see how simple they realy are. I'm impressed with how the younger generation is being taught. It speaks well for the future of the game.

I used to love to watch Carol Mann when she was still active. She adapted the game to her height better, IMHO, than many of the other tall players like George Archer. Hers was a beautiful swing to watch and I learned a lot following her around a couple tournaments in Louisville on the old LPGA schedule from the 70's.


----------

